
Meatless burger's “heme” is safe to eat, regulators say - newman8r
https://www.cnet.com/news/impossible-burgers-key-ingredient-wins-fda-approval/
======
boznz
Cant wait to try it unfortunately it will probably be a few years before I get
a chance in NZ, maybe they should licence it out to one of the big chains and
speed up the adoption?

~~~
jazoom
On the bright side, if people are found to get cancer from eating these things
for 5 years, you'll probably have dodged a bullet.

